# Diy co2 ideas



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

I was wondering, would it be possible to have my co2 go into my canister filter intake? would it be beneficial at all? Right now I have it going up the ladder then through a mini powerhead. Any ideas help, wanna keep it low-tech, very low-tech


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

That would work good. considering it would probably be completely dissolved and the waters going right back into your aquarium.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Success may also depend on the filter you have on your tank. Some people have luck and others complain that the CO2 just creates a vapour lock or gets really noisy bubbling and being agitated by the water flow.

Doesn't cost anything to try and if it doesn't work, just go back.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks i think i might give it a try, im running an eheim 2215 anyone tried it?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

crxmaniac said:


> Thanks i think i might give it a try, im running an eheim 2215 anyone tried it?


Never tried it with any of my Ehiems, so I can't confirm, but I'd bet you'll be OK since the impeller is at the top of the filter any CO2 will be pulled through and pulverized on the way out.

You're running DIY CO2, so I doubt you'd produce enough CO2 to cause any serious buildup anyway.


----------



## JSCOOK (Feb 29, 2008)

Feeding CO2 into the "intake" on an Eheim canister filter will most likely take out your impeller out over a rather short period of time.

I personally know this first hand on an 2217, and there are several others who have said the same thing over on The Planted Tank forum.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

JSCOOK said:


> Feeding CO2 into the "intake" on an Eheim canister filter will most likely take out your impeller out over a rather short period of time.


Really? Do you figure the CO2 or carbonic acid destroys the plastic, kind of like hardening/cracking airline hose?


----------

